# Member 8.32 Contact



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to clog up the watch forum with this request, and please move if necessary mods.

Does anyone know, or have any contact details for Rich, aka* 8.32*, please?

I purchased a watch from him via the sales forum at the end of the week before last, but have heard nothing from him since last Thursday and have not received the watch as at the time of writing.

Another purchaser from the same sales post is in a similar position.

His PM inbox is now full and my last PM (yesterday morning) has not been replied to. In fact he is showing as last being on the forum on Saturaday around lunchtime.

This may just be a matter of bad comms, but I would appreciate any help you can give.

If you are unhappy sharing contact details with me, then could I request that you contact him asking that he PM, email or phone me (I sent him these details in a previous PM) urgently please?

Many thanks for your assistance.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

What sales post was this Guy?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope you get it sorted Guy.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> What sales post was this Guy?


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=22817

G


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmm...I was tempted too, now I remember. Anyway good luck mate. He may be busy and away from a computer etc. Hopefully it should be resolved soon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy, I met Rich when I was in London in December (the day before I met up with you actually, ahh happy days in good ole blighty







) and he was telling me about his work and he spends a lot of time working out of the country so perhaps thats the issue?

Good luck tracking him down, im sure hes not that far away.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy, I met Rich when I was in London in December (the day before I met up with you actually, ahh happy day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon - I don't think I'm really worried it's never going to happen, it's just frustrating that there's no communication.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm the other person who has also purchased from Rich. As Guy says it doesn't seem likely that anything underhand is occurring, Rich infact offered to meet when I originally contacted him about the watch. There is just that nagging doubt as we don't seem to be able to contact him.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*BUMP*

Can anyone help please?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

This is becoming increasingly frustrating. The sums of money involved are not insiginificant and I know I would feel more at ease if I could just receive a message confirming why there is a delay. I am sure there is probably a valid reason, but not hearing anything at all is concerning.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> This is becoming increasingly frustrating. The sums of money involved are not insiginificant and I know I would feel more at ease if I could just receive a message confirming why there is a delay. I am sure there is probably a valid reason, but not hearing anything at all is concerning.


Frustrating is the word...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's the not knowing that's the problem, hopefully you get this all sorted soon.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

strange_too said:


> It's the not knowing that's the problem, hopefully you get this all sorted soon.


And I'm itchy for that watch!!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

A quick bump for this.

Still no contact even though he logged on yesterday lunchtime and read my last PM!!!









Come on Rich - I'm sure there's a good reason, but just get in contact please!!

Cheers,

Guy







(gotta keep smilin')


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> A quick bump for this.
> 
> Still no contact even though he logged on yesterday lunchtime and read my last PM!!!
> 
> ...


I noticed he was on yesterday....its not looking good, is it?









Have you parted with any money?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > A quick bump for this.
> ...


Absolutely - both Matt and I have parted with the asking price.

He's got until Monday to get in contact, as far as I'm concerned - nothing by then and I'll be forced to escalate matters.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hope it doesn't come to that guy.........


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

While we can all appreciate that things happen that can mess up transactions like this, I get really ticked off when some sellers don't seem to worry about the time they take to post things out.

*If there is a valid excuse for no watch or communication then fine and we just have to live with it. It's one of the risks of dealing on the internet on forums.*

If however the seller is just avoiding the issue I get really mad. As far as I am concerned they have the money so we want the goods that were paid for. I go out of my way to make sure everything is ok for the buyer and most people on here seem to do the same.

The remarks above are not aimed at this specific situation but I also would be wondering what is going on in this case.

Alasdair


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree with Alasdair. I sent out stuff once on another forum and it took the other fellow 2 weeks to send his out. He was jovial and pleasant, but didn't realise how annoying it was to me. It was my first and only transaction with him. If I had done a few and this happened it would've been ok, but on the only time and you put your trust in someone you don't know it's not cool...


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tell me about it. All we really want is some contact to explain the delay, anything at all, it's the silence that's killin me!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im really saddened to hear this hasnt been resolved.









I with Alas, I always do what I can to help buyers and sellers depending on which end im on, and even when its nothing to do with me (not that im nosey, im sometimes asked to help etc) but some people just dont understand that its takes two to play fair when youre dealing forumers, this isnt ebay or Trade-it etc. Sometimes a little explanation can go along way, and thats all part of buying the seller/buyer etc.

C'mon Rich, sort this out mate. Im sure its simple and a few emails will fix your worrying buyers.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I've every faith in Richard that this will be sorted out, and sooner rather than later I hope.









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*Update*

Contact has been made and I understand that Matt and my watches have been dispatched.

The poor chap is evidently going through the mill at the moment with flooding and family illness to contend with, so absolutely no hard feelings from my side.

Thanks everyone for your words of support and I hope to have some Anonimo pics for you early next week with a bit of luck!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

great news that you've been contacted.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

As Guy has said the watches should be on their way, so here's hoping the postal service don't screw up!

I'm in charge of my twin boys for the next 4 days, so a nice watch arrival will be just what I need


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I had a watch posted SD on Monday that I only rec'd today due to Official and unofficial postal strikes. So maybe a delay yet.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

glad its sorted for you......


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Alas said:


> I had a watch posted SD on Monday that I only rec'd today due to Official and unofficial postal strikes. So maybe a delay yet.












On a brighter note  I posted one yesterday and had one posted to me yesterday - both arrived today!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I had a watch posted SD on Monday that I only rec'd today due to Official and unofficial postal strikes. So maybe a delay yet.
> ...


It was the typical bolshie guys up here. Glasgow sorting office were on strike Wed (so no mail as near Glasgow) and local posties/sort office went on unnofficial strike Thurs. Great eh.









Alasdair


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad to hear it's nearly all sorted out. Hopefully it will lead to a nice weekend.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mea Culpa.

No excuses, but it has been a difficult couple of weeks.

Watches have been sent - apologies to all concerned.

Rich


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

8.32 said:


> Mea Culpa.
> 
> No excuses, but it has been a difficult couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich.

Cheers,

Guy


----------

